# The dangers of teaching your horse to rear.



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, it's a ridiculously stupid thing to teach a horse.... but I don't get the gist of your post. You say you advocate teaching a horse to rear in a controlled manner, and then post a video telling people that teaching a horse to rear is stupid and dangerous???


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Umm... rearing + horror themed music = terrified Sky.

I already know rearing is very very bad.. but now I will probably have nightmares tonight.... x_X


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I would agree that it is a bad thing to do. I would say the same for teaching a horse to lay down under saddle. I used to think I wanted to teach my horse to do that, but after much thought, I decided I don't ever want my horse to think it was ok to lay down under saddle at his convenience.


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Ugh the Freddy Crouger music made the video scary haha I am full on agreeing though, rearing is super ridiculously dangerous... even if its pretty when nothing goes wrong...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

having had a friend be paralyzed from the waist down after a horse reared and went over on her (mares back legs slipped) I hate rearers and people who teach horses to rear
Reeco Reared once and it was terrifying for 30 seconds I thought he was going to come over on me, when he did come over he thankfully missed me but it was a close thing.

Stan reared 3 times in 10 years (each time his saddle was hurting) the first time he went up he very nearly went over and had he not been so incredibly balanced in himself and had such a powerful back end then I think he would have come over. The other 2 times were small rears that I wolloped his **** for and he came down (probably didnt come anymore then 8 to 10 inches off the floor)


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Im very sorry to hear about your friend faye, did they teach their horse to rear?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

no, the horse was a show horse that was spooked by some idiot kids firing a cap gun in its direction.

Rearing is THE most dangerous thing a horse can do and anyone who teaches a horse to do so is a fool (barring proffessional stunt men/women)


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay, so sorry if I sound dumb or if I completely missed something, but I'm confused. You're talking about teaching horses to rear, saying that when it is controlled it can be okay, and then posting a video of horses rearing not on command.?


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

No, we are all saying rearing all together is dangerous and not okay


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I understood that part (and totally agree) but I was confused on the mashup of everything. 
I dont understand why the OP stated that she advocates 'controlled' rearing (is there really such a thing?) and then went on to post a video about horses that were not trained or comanded to rear, reared and endangered people.


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah I see what your saying now... That is a bit confusing... As pretty as it is, its dangerous even for the most controlled horse (as the video states)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I also advocate breaking young horses to ride in a controlled manner, but I don't condone someone jumping on them and yelling "YEEHAW!"

I just wanted to share the video. If someone who is experienced teaching this trick for show or has a legitimate reason to do so and understands physics (God willing) and knows the correct way to do this, I find this appropriate. 

However I will say 95% of the people training their horses to rear are well...Jumping right in and yelling "yeehaw."


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey, there is nothing wrong with jumping on a horse you are going to break and yelling Yee Haww as you sit along for the ride as it bucks 

As its said time and time again, we are all allowed our opinions (and ect.)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

JazzyGirl said:


> Hey, there is nothing wrong with jumping on a horse you are going to break and yelling Yee Haww as you sit along for the ride as it bucks


You sure about that?


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't have feelings about people teaching their horses to do tricks, one way or the other. It's their horse, not mine. When I was younger I had a horse that knew how to rear on command, lie down, and bow. Horses that are trained by good trainers should not do anything dangerous and not on cue. And if you are not a trainer or a good rider, don't train or ask your horse to do anything you can't do. Your horse could jump a 6 foot fence, but if you are not an experienced rider you shouldn't be riding him over 6 ft fences. 

That said, I don't see any reason to teach a horse to rear because it can be a dangerous habit for anyone other then a very very experienced rider/trainer and is not useful for most horses and riders. I don't know how to train a horse to rear on command so I would never do it. So I guess, unless you train with the Spanish Riding School in Vienna, work for Barnum and Bailey, come from a circus family of horse trainers, or are a rider at Medival Times, you probably are not qualified to teach your horse to rear properly and you shouldn't do it (well, do it if you want but good luck). 

As for the freaky video....I don't understand why someone would take the time to make such a thing? What's the point? I doubt that all those horses in that video were not rearing on command or taught to rear but rearing from fear, flight, or fight.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

uflrh9y said:


> As for the freaky video....I don't understand why someone would take the time to make such a thing? What's the point? I doubt that all those horses in that video were not rearing on command or taught to rear but rearing from fear, flight, or fight.


Too many people don't realize the risk. The video compiled 'worst case scenarios' usually involving death to make it apparent that it's not something to mess around with.

My dad has asked me if Sky rears cause he saw it in a movie and it looked "so cool"

Yeah.. no. Not cool at all. People are too easily impressed with really stupid dangerous things I've noticed :/


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Too many people don't realize the risk. The video compiled 'worst case scenarios' usually involving death to make it apparent that it's not something to mess around with.
> 
> My dad has asked me if Sky rears cause he saw it in a movie and it looked "so cool"
> 
> Yeah.. no. Not cool at all. People are too easily impressed with really stupid dangerous things I've noticed :/


I completely agree. Too many people own horses who probably shouldn't and do stupid things with them, putting themselves and their horses in danger. I just don't think any of those horses in the video were taught to rear, which was what the post was about. I don't know, maybe I am just not one of those who goes for the shock video kind of lesson. I guess if one person watches it and it talks them out of teaching their horse to do something irresponsible that they are not qualified to train their horse to do, then it's good. I guess my point is just not about the rearing or not rearing, but more about people training their horses to do *anything* they are not qualified to train their horses to do whether it's rearing, jumping, sliding stops, or even backing.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i am someone who nearly died from a horse rearing and flipping over on me, NOT on command. i would never ever teach a horse to rear. had i not been wearing my helmet i would CERTAINLY have lost my life. as it was my doctors were shocked that i dont have brain damage - my helmet literally broke in half. i had to be taken in a med flight helicopter into the city hospital. i was in the hospital for 3 weeks, because until that time i was unable to stand or walk. once i could walk again i went home. i was still so dizzy i could barely see. could not ride or do any physical activity for 6 months. i was lucky that i didnt die.

please please please dont teach your horse to rear !


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't have feelings about people teaching their horses to do tricks, one way or the other. It's their horse, not mine. 

Very true, but these people doing it just because they think it's 'cool', may someday need to sell the animal. Even if they don't ever sell, there's the probability that someone who doesn't know about the 'cool' tricks is going to get hurt when they unwittingly cue the animal.

Unless someone's a professional trick trainer, I don't know why anyone would want to teach their horse stupid and dangerous things that may eventually turn into avoidance behaviors.

It's neither 'cool' nor 'cute' to teach horses stupid pet tricks. If you want to teach an animal tricks, get a dog.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

In my opinion, a rear, untacked from the ground, if cued, is ok. I'm not up there to be crushed, and with a lead rope, I can help tell her when its to far. From the ground, I can also ask her for the angle I want her body at. 45 degrees to the ground, with squared up legs, or up like hidalgo pawing the clouds. 
I agree that horses should never be taught to rear under saddle, or with a bit in their mouth, and if ever they rear with a rider on them, I would recommend a good getting after. But an attentive, well trained rear on the ground is just another fun trick. Same with laying down, without a saddle of course. But that's just my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't have feelings about people teaching their horses to do tricks, one way or the other. It's their horse, not mine.
> 
> Very true, but these people doing it just because they think it's 'cool', may someday need to sell the animal. Even if they don't ever sell, there's the probability that someone who doesn't know about the 'cool' tricks is going to get hurt when they unwittingly cue the animal.
> 
> ...


Again, I agree. To me that goes back to the fact that no one should train a horse to do anything if they don't know how. 

As to someone buying a horse who has been taught to rear, well that's the risk you get when buying a horse. You can lessen the probability of getting a horse like that if you buy from a trainer or a reputable farm, etc. but it's always a possibility that you are going to get a horse that has bad habits (or even dangerous ones)due to the previous owner. 

Anyway, I agree with you.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't have feelings about people teaching their horses to do tricks, one way or the other. It's their horse, not mine.
> 
> *Very true, but these people doing it just because they think it's 'cool', may someday need to sell the animal. Even if they don't ever sell, there's the probability that someone who doesn't know about the 'cool' tricks is going to get hurt when they unwittingly cue the animal.*
> 
> ...


This! We have discovered that Yahzi has been taught to rear, she has a verbal and physical cue which, NOW THAT WE KNOW, we can avoid as much as possible, but the fact is we had purchased her with NO knowledge of this training. The people we bought her from also had no idea - which means it was at least two change of hands ago that someone had the brilliant idea of putting this into her training. We are working on re-training and have not had any serious issues since we finally figured out what was causing the rearing - but leading up to that there were some very dangerous moments, and I now understand just why the person we bought her from sold her.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I think the vast majority of people have no business teaching their horses to rear, because the vast majority of people aren't very knowledgable, experienced horsepeople. I have seen many people (not that I know personally, but that I've seen) teach their horses to rear, but those were people like Stacy Westfall and the riders/trainers at the Arabian Nights show in Orlando - all people who are extremely knowledgable and strong enough riders to be able to have that kind of control over their horse.

I personally would never teach it, and it bothers me a little when people watching me ride tell me to: "Make it rear like the horses on the movies!" and then the next second ask me: "Can I get on your horse?" Not on your life, buddy. I'd never teach or allow my horses to be taught to rear because 
A) why would I EVER need a horse to rear with me? It 'looks cool', sure, but then I guess so does living in a wheelchair if an accident ever happened doing it
B) how do I know a habit wouldn't be made out of it (like I've heard happen many times)? It's ok to rear one second but not the next? I spend a lot of time trying to teach my horses to respond to clear, consistent cues and be calm and consistent themselves...why would I want to add an element of danger and uncertainty in the name of a 'cool' trick?
C) I would never be able to trust the horses with beginners (or beginners with the horse), even if we did manage to get the rear as one clear, consistent cue used at no other time
all of the above apply because I'm not professional or very knowledgable and experienced - I know I would very probably run into problems if I did so.

I don't see the point in a rearing horse. It might look cool to the untrained bystander, but to me when I see a rear (cued or not) it just looks terrifying, because I am fully aware of how easily that horse could go over backwards.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

But but but.... if I train my horse to rear, I can post a video on youtube and look like a cool horse whisperer why my amazing abilities. :wink:


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

The first time I had a horse rear on me he went right on over. I was lucky enough that he twisted last minute so he fell to the side and only damaged my knee. We were at a gymkhana and he got claustrophobic at the gate and only had up. It was the first time anyone had seen this horse rear and he never ever attempted it again. 

My current horse has started to get hoppy at gates even when there is no one around. I was planning on bringing her to a fun show this year just for the experience of crowds but I absolutely will not have her rear so it will wait til next year after I have had plenty of time working with her and gates. 

I will not tolerate a rearer and will not get on one known to rear.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Teaching a horse to rear either in hand or under saddle is moronic. I don't care how in control the handler believes themselves to be.

Unless the animal is being trained for the movies there's no reason, other than irresponsibilty and immaturity of the owner, to train such dangerous behaviors.

No TRUE professional would think that training a horse to rear is a good idea.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Rearing is obviously very dangerous and I would NEVER teach it myself. However, there is a small handful of people that can teach it while maintaining their training in a controlled environment. One of those people, in my opinion, is Sylvia Zerbini.

I watched her performance at the Fantasia show this spring during the Ohio Equine Affaire. She started with one Arabian in the ring and had someone send in more and more until she had nine in the ring at once. It was absolutely incredible. She had them weaving in and out of each other, all laying down and bowing on command, and would let them all canter in a circle around her until she twisted her whip, at which point they would all stop and spin twice around before cantering off again. She also taught them to rear.

However, she's the EXCEPTION, not the average horse owner, and she has trained them in such a way that it will not be used as an evasion in the future.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> i am someone who nearly died from a horse rearing and flipping over on me, NOT on command. i would never ever teach a horse to rear. had i not been wearing my helmet i would CERTAINLY have lost my life. as it was my doctors were shocked that i dont have brain damage - my helmet literally broke in half. i had to be taken in a med flight helicopter into the city hospital. i was in the hospital for 3 weeks, because until that time i was unable to stand or walk. once i could walk again i went home. i was still so dizzy i could barely see. could not ride or do any physical activity for 6 months. i was lucky that i didnt die.
> 
> please please please dont teach your horse to rear !


So sorry gypsy. So glad you are ok!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Equiniphile, that trainer as you stated, is the EXCEPTION. Those horses are trained specifically for Cavalia and won't be sold on when it's time to be retired from the show.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Gee, if things are okay to teach in a controlled manner, even though its very dangerous and stupid, can I teach my horse to , um lets see: bite in a controlled manner, buck in a controlled manner, run off in a controlled manner??


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The video is a pretty convincing argument against letting an amateur train a horse at all. Those horses are not trained. They are wild, unbroke, crazy horses that really need training. 

I don't want anybody training my horse to rear.
I don't want anybody training my horses to buck.
Or bite. Or bolt and run off. Or kick me. Etc.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

On the chance of sounding crude... Only a complete idiot would teach a horse to rear. IMO.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Not gonna lie, its never even crossed my mind to attempt to teach a horse to rear! I've only encountered a horse rearing twice- 
1st time I was riding a new horse who was on trail at the lesson stables and she spooked herself as I lent forward to pull her rein out of her mouth (to this day I'm still not sure if this was the cause or just a coinsidence) and before I had even touched the rein went up. She stayed up for what seemed an eternity then I realised we were going backwards and army-rolled off to the side. 
2nd time I was lunging a mare and a bird scarer (bangy things) went off in the next field. she freaked and went up. Luckily she came back down pretty quick and was just a bit tense afterwards, but it gave my mother, who was watching, a fright! 

I think horses should only be trained to rear by people who know what they're doing (like the trainer previously posted) and have experienced that kind of training since a young age/been taught by someone who knows the trade, and truely understands the risks and possible consequences. I wouldn't know where to start teaching it- pretty clear sign to me I shouldn't attempt it tbh!!


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't support rearing controlled or not. I agree it's cool but, it's not safe.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

When I was about 14, I had a shetland pony stud that I had taught to rear. It was just "sooo cool" back then when I was young and uneducated.

Then when I was 18, I borrowed a friends "dead broke" horse to go trail riding, only to find out later he was only green broke, go figure, aren't friends fun. :rofl: Anyway, he reared over backwards on top of me. It happened SO fast, all I had time to do was get my hand on the saddle horn to start to push myself off when we hit the ground...with my hand crushed between a big old western saddle horn and a rock strewn trail. My lower body had made it almost off over the cantle, but not quite. My hip was dislocated, and still to this day it will shift wrong and make me jump off my horse cussing cause it hurts so bad.

Don't know if you can see the scar or the pins or the poorly healed bones, but this is what I have been carrying for over 32 years as a reminder how stupidly dangerous a rearing horse can be. NEVER again will I actually TEACH one to even THINK about rearing!! It could have ended so much worse.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Country Boy said:


> I don't support rearing controlled or not. I agree it's cool but, it's not safe.


Cool? There's nothing much cool about it when your horse lands on top of you. 
It's not cool, it's just plain stupid.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It's only cool if you wanted to be the monkey footed girl in daisy dukes posted on the fugly blog....


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm one of those folks that had a rearing horse flip on them. I was lucky I only was badly bruised, black from hip to knee. The year was 1974 or maybe 75. Fast forward to now...There are some days where my back and neck and knees are so bad I can barely straighten up. Osteo-arthritis from dumb things done as a kid. Lucky that is all, I could have been dead on a trail way out in the woods.

Don't teach a horse to rear.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

I had my chin split open by a rearing horse- trust me, there's nothing remotely cool, beautiful, or fun about it. Intentionally teaching a horse behaviors like this is just idiotic. In the long run the animal is the one who suffers for some dumbasses entertainment.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ricci is a wonderful horse. She is solid, virtually bomb-proof, I can put beginner riders on her, timid and scared riders, children, anyone. She is perfect, no vices. She has spooked mildly one time in the five years I've had her. She has never bolted, she has never bucked [okay, she kind of tries sometimes when she's feeling frisky, but you can sip a full cup of coffee on her back when she's doing it], and she never rears. Has never thought about rearing. I don't even know if she realizes she can. Why on earth would I want to teach her that UP is an option?! It's not!

And for the argument of "on the ground is okay," I think it's just as stupid. You still risk a horse coming down on top of you. You risk getting struck by their front hooves. You risk getting knocked over. It is JUST AS DANGEROUS as when they rear while you are riding them, just in different ways. Not to mention, it also teaches your horse that UP is an option when it shouldn't be.

Gracie is a green broke four year old I've had since 7 months. I have done all her training. If Gracie ever really rears, I will beat the snot out of her until she gets down, and promptly call a trainer. I'm good with horses. I am not that good. I highly doubt there are many people who are. 

Just a bad, bad idea. I agree with Speed. If you want to teach a pet tricks, get a dog.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That video was rather confusing. Most of the clips (well, all of them, from what I could see through the editing), were complete accidents, of horses spooking or misbehaving. The riders all seemed unprepared and did not look like they asked the horse to rear. All horses rear. It isn't actually something that has to be taught. All horses buck. Again, it isn't something that has to be taught.
Stallions rear at each other to challenge. My mare does that as well. 
Yes, you can get squished. You can also get squished when a horse bolts and slips, or falls over a fence, or trips on concrete, or knocks you over when he sees an umbrella.
A well-balanced rear is pretty safe. Did anyone ever stop to think that a conditioned, well-trained, well-balanced horse who has been taught to use his body correctly, probably is much safer to be on if he ever decides to rear, than some crappy, ill-trained, unmuscled horse with zero balance? If you horse can do a correctly balanced canter in self-carriage, I think he has a better shot of staying upright than the beast who's currently 4-beating around the arena cause he has no idea how to use his hindquarters.
Anywho, the rider often contributes to accidents as well. A lot of riders get taken by surprise and lean back when the horse rears, even pulling on the reins. Yeah, um, you just threw 150lbs backwards and then pulled. What do you think is going to happen?
I'm lucky that I automatically respond to a rear by leaning forward, following the movement. I can do it without thinking and that's awesome for me. Other people have to train for that same response.
My own horse knows how to rear on command. She does it because it's fun. However, she has been trained not to do it unless I ask. She's also not used as a riding horse, so there's no danger of a rider getting squished anyway.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Rascal, no one is denying that a well-trained horse is less of a risk. We are saying that so many people with NOT ENOUGH EXPERIENCE think it's COOL to teach their horse to rear, and this can, and likely will, lead to disaster. They are not teaching the horse a collected, balanced, controlled rear, they are teaching "up." The argument is that unless you are working at the Vienna Riding School [or whatever it's called] or similar, you have no business teaching it to your horse. The average horse owner IS NOT experienced or talented enough to take on something like that.

As to why everyone is confused on the choice of video, yes, they are rears caused by spooks or confusion. The point is showing how dangerous a rear can be. By teaching ANY horse to rear, you teach it that it is okay to rear when handled. Period. I used the example of my horse, she doesn't think "up" is an option if she gets scared or confused. If she or my other horse reared, I would make them think they were going to die because rearing is not okay. But if I had taught my horse to rear on command, it is not far fetched for her to think "oh, up!" in a moment of confusion because, after all, I've asked her to do it before. 

In my personal opinion, teaching a horse to rear is like teaching a dog to bite. Dangerous, moronic, and a recipe for disaster. Unless you are training a police dog or training for one of those riding schools, I don't think you have any business training this behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I will NEVER teach a horse to rear, and a rearer is my #1 'deal-breaker' when it comes to getting a horse.

I've never had a horse go over backwards with me, but I've seen it happen and I have had horses rear with me. NOT FUN!

My mare broke a halter when tied because she got starled and went up and over. She also went up and over with three of my family members. She's reared with me twice... once for no reason (and I got after her good for it) and once because it thundered and sounded like a gunshot went off beside us (she's gunshy). Hasn't reared in years now.

My cousin's mare reared with me twice... once bareback because I aked her to go somewhere she didn't want to and once undersaddle for that same exact reason. Both times she got the snot beat outta her. Never reared since.

An old horse of ours that we no longer own used to do 'mini rears' when we took off at a gallop. He's go up about ten inches and then take off. Never got him out of it, but he never has gone hiher than a foot and he only does it when he's cued to gallop. We don't own him anymore, though.

Teaching a horse to rear, both on the ground and undersaddle, IMO, is plain dangerous, stupid, and should be left to the professionals.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

The clips in the video used aren't the point, although I recognize some of the clips. Some of the horses in those videos have, in my opinion, been taught (or at least encouraged) to rear, while on the ground or under saddle. 






Skip to 1:29. Though there are other examples of dangerous behavior called "cute" or "funny" and the riders not getting after the horse for things they should, this is one of the more clear examples to me. Search on YouTube for other such videos and clips if you need more evidence. 

In my opinion, teaching a horse to rear is dangerous and has no point. Even if you do it on the ground. What if you're riding, and you or someone else accidentally cue the horse? And you fall off or something worse? Even if you're just scratched or bruised, suddenly the horse thinks that rearing under saddle is a good idea because it can get him/her out of work, etc.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Horses will rear naturally if they feel threatened or aggressive and even in play. Our herd (two Thoroughbreds, an Andalusian, and a Percheron/Standardbred) always runs around, rears at each other, and tries to yank each others' halters off. They do it in good fun. However, we don't teach them to rear around us, we highly discourage any rude behavior from them.

That being said, I saw the Spanish Riding School mentioned. We practice Classical/Spanish Dressage. While rearing looks pretty and exciting, we don't teach our horses that kind of thing.


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Horses will rear naturally if they feel threatened or aggressive and even in play. Our herd (two Thoroughbreds, an Andalusian, and a Percheron/Standardbred) always runs around, rears at each other, and tries to yank each others' halters off. They do it in good fun. However, we don't teach them to rear around us, we highly discourage any rude behavior from them.
> 
> That being said, I saw the Spanish Riding School mentioned. We practice Classical/Spanish Dressage. While rearing looks pretty and exciting, we don't teach our horses that kind of thing.


If I'm not mistaken the SRSoV teaches what they call a levade. Isn't that just a controlled rear?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, the levade is a very controlled, very collected and very difficult movement/rear for the horse. The horse remains very low to the ground, with front legs tucked tightly into the body and a huge amount of bend through the hind limbs. This is a movement that only their top, most talented stallions will perform, and takes years upon years upon years of training and conditioning in highly collected work, for the horse to become strong and balanced enough to perform it.

A bit different from the joe blow average horse owner that thinks they're a hero for teaching their horse to stand on its back legs, usually with straight limbs behind which makes the rear quite unbalanced, even if said 'wonder trainer' says it's controlled.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> It's only cool if you wanted to be the monkey footed girl in daisy dukes posted on the fugly blog....


 I sprayed coffee on the screen, I am at work too. LOL:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

uflrh9y said:


> If I'm not mistaken the SRSoV teaches what they call a levade. Isn't that just a controlled rear?


Where did I _ever_ say that the Spanish Riding School as a whole doesn't teach their horses that? I didn't. You clearly didn't understand what I said and made assumptions. That's okay. It happens.

We, _at this particular farm_, do not.


----------

